# RIP Drake AND Alejandro



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

So as some of you know Drake died on Friday night. (My ADF that I keep with my betta). He kept getting through the divider with the betta that nipped at him so when he died I assumed my betta either injured him or he was just stressed (I had had him less than a week). Well my other frog was doing fine and he jumped dividers once and got in the same section with the fish that attacked Drake but he seemed fine when I put him back. He was eating two blood worms a day and I had high hopes for him. When I came home today he was sitting on the new rock ornament I put in so I didn't mess with him. When I went to feed him though he didn't move...he was dead.

What do you think went wrong with my two frogs? My fish seem absolutly fine. The one in the middle (with the least surface current) is making bubble nests every day. I don't know if the other two do because the air pump and the filter break up the water too much but they both seem very happy so what happened to my frogs?


----------



## BunniesLair (Jul 20, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

It's alright. I did everything I could. Guess it just wasn't meant to be. Atleast now I don't have to stick my whole arm in the fish tank to feed them haha.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Honestly, I've never been too into ADFs for that reason--they are hard to 'read'... Both land/tree frogs and fish give better signals when they are sick/stressed than ADFS, so it's hard to know what happened... I'm sorry though, it's sad to lose an animal, and froggies are just so cute.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry hun. =[ 
I have never had luck with them, so dont feel too bad. you did what you could I am sure!


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah. I did everything I knew how haha. It's alright though...they were complicated haha. Way more complicated than the fish.


----------

